# How long should I ferment on the skin?



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a batch of muscadines going in the primary.
I let them sit 36 hours on pectic enzyme and campden tablets and last night pitched champagne yeast. How long should I let them ferment on the skins?
The must has started turning red now.


----------



## jet (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you normally press at SG 1.0.


----------



## frankr3 (Sep 4, 2010)

*skins*

fermentation on skins can take from 4-10 days. It depends on several factors such as grape brix, nutrients, yeast, temperature and grape volume. You let your fermentation go until your sg drops to 1.000. you will see the slow down in the activity, which is your visual clue.
continue to chech your sg twice a day toward the end, it drops quickly.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information. This will be my first batch of grapes and I'm already enjoying the difference between it and fruit. Sure does have a nice sweet smell.


----------

